# What can I do with it ......



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Was given a 1"x6"x8' 4 sides surfaced piece of red oak. What can I make with it
that doesn't involve making a box ? ( sick to death of boxes already )


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You'll get many more but a few would be: trivets, signs, wall-mounted lighted quiltholder, wall-mounted picture light (Wood magazine this summer), small knick-knack shelves for the mantel (by ripping to 3' width), a wall-mounted shadow-box, picture frame, typing stand (for holding paper next to computer), a cookbook holder for the kitchen, a knife rack... does that get your creative thoughts flowing?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Go to HD or Lowes and get some more and make most anthing . Or It should be enough to make a flag display case. Just a thought.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Clock.
Banana stand
Dresser valet.
Plant stand.

Just a few things I've made.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That got my creative thoughts pumping again  
Thanks fellas !


----------

